# No-Coat roller



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Roller for a No-Coat 450, says they make one for 325 as well.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats an interesting looking roller, looks as though it only pushes the center in as far as the side rollers allow, so it won't push the center of the tape in too far etc, GoD another B#$$dy tool to buy 


Edit: Don't you just love those comments under video's like this "You're not on pricework then?﻿" hahaha!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Couldn't watch anymore. :furious: Does he ever start rolling?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I would like a good look at the roller. But watching that guy is like watching paint dry.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> I would like a good look at the roller. But watching that guy is like watching paint dry.


Its the Tai Chi of the finishing world...:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That was painfully slow to watch....
Thank god he at least had a tool to roll with. I would have hated watching him do it by hand. 3 hrs later for one NoCoat. Yuck. :laughing:
Interesting concept for a tool though! I am curious...
But I guess it doesn't really flush or finish the edges eh? Just pushes the mud out?
So he still has to go wipe it after?
*Like I said, interesting concept.. Too bad its 325$!!*
http://tapejet.com/Home_Page.php

I like how at the end of the video his helper comes over to look at it too! Almost like "Did it work!?" Haha! Looked like it was the first time he seen it in action as well. Hmm...Good to know guys are working on something though. :thumbsup: A bit pricey I find.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That was painfully slow to watch....
> Thank god he at least had a tool to roll with. I would have hated watching him do it by hand. 3 hrs later for one NoCoat. Yuck. :laughing:
> Interesting concept for a tool though! I am curious...
> But I guess it doesn't really flush or finish the edges eh? Just pushes the mud out?
> ...


Yeah, a bit pricey for the amount of times it would get used. Quite the contraption though!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Yeah, a bit pricey for the amount of times it would get used. Quite the contraption though!


lol Exactly!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I know it's pricey, at double what a corner roller costs. BUT, if you routinely install boxes of no-coat per house, I think it would get used quite a bit. I compare to using the 5.5" DM box to coat them. Is it for everyone or every house, no. However, when that right string of jobs comes along with cases upon cases of no-coat going up, I bet you'll wish you had them.:yes:

Think about it, not everyone does the kind of jobs that warrant upgrading from a banjo to an auto-taper, same kind of deal.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I hear ya fr8train. You are right, if you have a lot of those angles to do then may be worth it. I would want to see more reviews on that tool though before I rushed out and got one. Still not sure what to make of that contraption!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Dibs on the nicname for it... Iron Butterfly, or ?waffle iron

I haven't used much no-coat and zero eperience with straightflex, we alwas used sheetrock brand flex metal and now Beadex. With these wiping hard flat into the corner isn't typically ideal. Not sure it would do them well. Another thing would be a major need to prefill before rolling if your boarders suck half as bad as ours :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I hear ya fr8train. You are right, if you have a lot of those angles to do then may be worth it. I would want to see more reviews on that tool though before I rushed out and got one. Still not sure what to make of that contraption!


you can get a good look at the tool at the 2:26 mark. It looks like a complicated toy,,,, too many parts. They could make it more simple. the small roller wheels are the only concept I like.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> you can get a good look at the tool at the 2:26 mark. It looks like a complicated toy,,,, too many parts. They could make it more simple. the small roller wheels are the only concept I like.


Yeah and more pics of it on their website 2buck in case you missed that post by PT

http://tapejet.com/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Yeah and more pics of it on their website 2buck in case you missed that post by PT
> 
> http://tapejet.com/










Didn't notice you could zoom in on the pics:whistling2:

Can the smell of pot get you stoned


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

There I go posting half cocked :thumbup:
"No-Coat Roller"


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Didn't notice you could zoom in on the pics:whistling2:
> 
> Can the smell of pot get you stoned


 As long as you didn't eat any offered brownies at lunch you're all good


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> I hear ya fr8train. You are right, if you have a lot of those angles to do then may be worth it. I would want to see more reviews on that tool though before I rushed out and got one. Still not sure what to make of that contraption!


I agree! I'd like to hear more reviews on this tool. As far as I can tell I think the product more or less bombed. This company, "TapeJet", which I've never heard of, apparently only has that 1 product they sell. 
They only have the 1 video on their YouTube channel, which only has under 6,000 views. For a 3 year old video? Thats not many views. And their website that I found simply has 1 page! lol! With no e-mail address or product description or anything! No way of purchasing the tool online. Not even a link to the youtube video! haha. It just says "View the Video of the No-Coat roller running by typing TapeJet @ You-Tube." haha! At least post your own link...what a fail.
The website simply has a phone number and a few pictures.
I think if this tool was worth anything, it would have more reviews and we'd have seen more of it by now.
I'd like to see what is to come of this tool. 
If they updated their website and made it somewhat presentable, instead of a piece of crap maybe they'd get some on-line sales.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe someone stateside can give the number a call and offer to do a product review for DWT:yes:.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> Maybe someone stateside can give the number a call and offer to do a product review for DWT:yes:.


Good idea :thumbsup: 

I did a reverse lookup and that phone number is in Bend Oregon. 

541-408-2364


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Maybe someone stateside can give the number a call and offer to do a product review for DWT:yes:.





Mudshark said:


> Good idea :thumbsup:
> 
> I did a reverse lookup and that phone number is in Bend Oregon.
> 
> 541-408-2364


Awe Damnit.....I'll call now...
I might as well do the review...I've already got like 5 products on my video review list. Might as well add another. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm...I think its a cell phone. It said "Verizon wireless" something something "not available". I sent a text message just in case.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My no-coat roller..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey good one Moore. :thumbsup: 

I like that, 2 tools for the price of one.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

lol! Right on moore!
So much cheaper than a roller! lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Right on moore!
> So much cheaper than a roller! lol. :thumbsup:


 Been doing it like this since no-coat come on the market..I DO need a roller for the outside 90s...:yes: The snips don't work so well on the outside corners..:no:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I agree! I'd like to hear more reviews on this tool. As far as I can tell I think the product more or less bombed. This company, "TapeJet", which I've never heard of, apparently only has that 1 product they sell.
> They only have the 1 video on their YouTube channel, which only has under 6,000 views. For a 3 year old video? Thats not many views. And their website that I found simply has 1 page! lol! With no e-mail address or product description or anything! No way of purchasing the tool online. Not even a link to the youtube video! haha. It just says "View the Video of the No-Coat roller running by typing TapeJet @ You-Tube." haha! At least post your own link...what a fail.
> The website simply has a phone number and a few pictures.
> I think if this tool was worth anything, it would have more reviews and we'd have seen more of it by now.
> ...


Yeah, they look to be either a victom of bad marketing/salesmanship, or just a turd of a product. Hard to say if nobody is even able to get ahold of em'. Not working cell and no email link is pretty bad...

Maybe try to get ahold of him through youtube PT?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yeah, they look to be either a victom of bad marketing/salesmanship, or just a turd of a product. Hard to say if nobody is even able to get ahold of em'. Not working cell and no email link is pretty bad...
> 
> Maybe try to get ahold of him through youtube PT?


Ya thats what I was going to say as well. Just brutal marketing and advertising. I sure as hell hope they didn't hire anyone to that site! :blink:
And ya! Good call Philma! I'll try youtube!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I sent them a message on YouTube last night. I'll keep ya'll informed.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I sent them a message on YouTube last night. I'll keep ya'll informed.


Well send a message to PA rocker, We want him to inform us on what type of worker you are:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya I sent them a message on YouTube as well. Still haven't heard back. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well send a message to PA rocker, We want him to inform us on what type of worker you are:thumbup:


I'd like to know that as well!:jester:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Good idea :thumbsup:
> 
> I did a reverse lookup and that phone number is in Bend Oregon.
> 
> 541-408-2364


No-Coat is in Bend, Oregon too. Huh.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Still haven't heard back from them yet..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I heard back from them! Or from someone anyways..Not sure who exactly. It wasn't whoever uploaded the video who replied, but clearly they must know the people. They left a weird comment on my stucco video. Don't really know what the message was that they were trying to get across, or why they left it on my stucco video for that matter? lol.

http://youtu.be/JvgtpDjXqSg

"541-280-8373, TAPEJET---NOT A TURD PRODUCT BEEN IN USE EVERYDAY, AT MANUFACTURED HOME COMPANY, THEY DO A HOUSE A DAY. THEY ALSO MAKE A HAND ROLLER SO YOU CAN RUN A BATCH OFF BY﻿ HAND! AND A FLOOR PAPER MASKING MACHINE, DID ANY OF YOU CALL NO-COAT? HOW COME THEY HAVE' NT MADE A DEDICATED ROLLER, HMMM......THE OTHER ONES WORK FOR PAPER TAPE. GUESS THEY MADE THIS ROLLER AT A REQUEST BY DRYWALLERS FOR A DEDICATED NO-COAT ROLLER. FANTASTIC TOOLS SELL THEM."


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

So whoever sent me that message gave me a new phone number, which I will try calling shortly. And they also said that fantastic tools sells them.
I found the site that they were referring too.
http://www.fantastictools.com/

I searched the site up and down and even did a word search and couldn't find anything on the No-Coat rollers. All I could find by Tape Jet which apparently makes this thing, was this
http://www.fantastictools.com/p-204-tape-jet-floor-masking-machine.aspx

Which more or less seems like a retarded idea! Unless there are those of us who are extremely lazy and rather not bend over to tape something....then it might come in handy! But 200!?!?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well at least you tried PT 

And yes, that floor masking tool seems like it would not be a big seller. No wonder that company does not seem to be around anymore.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I searched the site up and down and even did a word search and couldn't find anything on the No-Coat rollers. All I could find by Tape Jet which apparently makes this thing, was this
> http://www.fantastictools.com/p-204-tape-jet-floor-masking-machine.aspx


Maybe they can sell it to the mesh tape market. But that is a lot of money for the DIY:whistling2:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> "541-280-8373, TAPEJET---NOT A TURD PRODUCT


Now that's salesmanship.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Well at least you tried PT
> 
> And yes, that floor masking tool seems like it would not be a big seller. No wonder that company does not seem to be around anymore.


Lol I know right!? I mean seriously....You can pretty well just do that with your feet. Bend down once, put the tape on the floor, step on it, pull yourself up 4ft of lenght and then walk on top of it, making sure you're in line with the seam.



2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe they can sell it to the mesh tape market. But that is a lot of money for the DIY:whistling2:


Thats actually not a bad idea 2buck! They would probably get more sales that way. It's like a zookie for mesh tapers! :laughing:




> 541-280-8373, TAPEJET---NOT A TURD PRODUCT





Jason said:


> Now that's salesmanship.


Hahaha! I know eh!?!? Frig that made me laugh! :laughing: I was like "is this a joke!?"

Right on my stucco video! "Not a turd product" haha!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Any luck reaching anyone at that # PT?


----------



## ShipWreck (Aug 31, 2010)

*NO-Coat*

ww.Structus.com 
They sure could have at least used a No-Coat hopper if there trying to market it as such. Would have made that video 1 min log.


----------

